# German B&Bs



## Lucky Larry (Oct 16, 2012)

Planning  a 2 week 
trip in Dec in Bavaria for Christmas markets and to see lower  Bavaria with snow.  We only  stay in Pensjions and Gaushaus  In past we would get a timeshare if we could.  At the timeshare we would do our laundry.  Wiill inn owners help us with laundry?


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 16, 2012)

Lucky Larry said:


> Planning  a 2 week
> trip in Dec in Bavaria for Christmas markets and to see lower  Bavaria with snow.  We only  stay in Pensjions and Gaushaus  In past we would get a timeshare if we could.  At the timeshare we would do our laundry.  Wiill inn owners help us with laundry?



That will likely vary.  Look through some of the options in a guidebook like Lonely Planet or Rough Guide.  They often note things like that.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, you are Lucky, Larry although the weather this time of year can be very tricky. My experience is the area in the southwest of Germany (Baden-Baden, Kaiserslautern) has milder temperatures but snow is to be expected. I don't think you'll find many river cruises either. The Schwarzwold Hoc Strasse is a windy mostly two lane road and the advantage of driving them is stopping at all the cuckoo clock stores to watch them assemble your clock with all the different pieces. During the winter you might want to consider a train ride along the Strasse. Of course, if you mean the Bavaria below Munich; the closer you get to the Alps the more dangerous your journey but, I think a trip to the Salt Mines, The Nest, St Bartholomew, Konigsee, Oberamergau, Linderhof and Neuschwanstein (I apologize for the spellings) ending at a nice spa at the entrance to the Black Forest would make a lovely trip.  Additionally, most B & Bs will have laundry facilities.  Yum, I can almost taste the pomme frites and bratwurst at the Schnell Imbiss!!  (But again, winter is not my favorite time!):whoopie:


----------



## Lucky Larry (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thanks for the replies.*

nightnurse613, in all humility I am very lucky and part of being lucky I think is appreciating the beauty of the God's world and His people we meet.

We've been on River cruises for the Christmas Markets on both the Rhine and Danube and driven most of Germany and now we'd (mostly me) like to do southern Bavaria for the markets and sights.  I'm 65 and my wife is younger than me. We're both in fairly good shape medically and physically and I'd like to do this while we can.

On the river cruise down the Rhine we had snow several times.  I was impressed by how quickly the roads were cleared.  On the morning of the tour to Baden-Baden from the ship it snowed about 6 inches and the roads were clear.  We even went through some small mountains and it was beautiful with the snow covered evergreen trees.

As I told my wife, if it snows we stay until it is cleared or stop at a Zimmer Frei if we're on the road.  Everywhere will have Bier, Wien and Glühwein!  What more can we ask for?

PS our middle daughter is a critical care nurse and loves her job.  That in itself is a miracle and we are lucky she found her place in the world


----------



## nerodog (Nov 4, 2012)

*Munich B&B*

hi, if you havent made plans yet, consider the Hotel Laimer Hof right near the Nymphenburg   gardens and palace.. a great friendly B&B to stay in.. public transport nearby too. Loved it !!!! www.laimerhof.de


----------



## Lucky Larry (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks to all.  We decided not to do the drive this December but to wait and investigate it more.


----------

